# Blue Ridge Parkway Suggestions?



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm planning a bike trip on the Blue Ridge Parkway - the 470 or so miles in six or maybe seven days - in May, with my wife driving a sag rental, and staying in hotels/motels. I'm likely going north to south, and I'll be up for the task, as I live at elevation and am use to climbing and multi-day trips (I'm in CO at 8600').

I have the "Bicycling the Blue Ridge" book, but it seems to be catered way more toward the touring/camping cyclist. I'll be riding a fairly light road bike with one small frame pack below the top tube. I'll carry enough calories and water for three or four hours, and then meet my wife each day at an agreed upon sag lunch stop mid ride, so my main interests right now are lodging, and dinner restaurants which have healthier food.

I'm hoping to get some suggestions, as I'm not finding a lot online...most is related to camping.

Thanks, Roy


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

There aren't many options in Virginia directly on the Parkway, but there are options close by. Peaks of Otter has a small lodge and restaurant. It is on the Parkway at Hwy 43 near Bedford. The Wintergreen ski resort is just off the Parkway but close to the beginning so that could be a lunch stop. Check out Devils Backbone Brewery for good burgers, 7 or 8 miles fast descent off the Parkway. The Parkway passes right through the edge of Roanoke so plenty of options there. 

The Peaks of Otter might be a good bet for a first day goal. The food there is OK, not great. If you do stay there, the Millstone Tea Room is a very good restaurant, about a 20 minute drive from there. Feel free to message me if you have questions about that stretch of the Parkway, my regular stomping grounds.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, Peaks Of Otter will likely be the first night, at about 86 miles. Then maybe the Stonewall B&B the second night (74 mile second day). The third night maybe the Glade Valley B&B (66 miles), though Sparta's an option, though an extra 15 hilly miles r/t off of the Parkway.


----------



## coupster (Dec 22, 2012)

If you're wife is driving SAG, why not have her meet you at the end of the day, throw the bike in the car, drive to a motel/restaurant and deliver you back to the same spot in the AM? The further south you go the higher the BRP is from the valleys where the hotel/restaurants are located. Nice downhill at the end of the day, b*tch of way to start the next day.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Most of the lodging I've chosen in the last few days is off of the Parkway, but not far. If the climb back to the Parkway is a climb I don't want to add to that day, then yes, I'll have her drive me back to where I left off.

Thanks for the reply . . .


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The elevation gain on the parkway isn't too bad, if you don't have to ride down and back up to it after staying at a hotel. Use the car at the beginning/end of the day to get back up to the parkway, if you are vertically challenged. It is a big elev hit, believe me, especially if you get lost and have to go up and down and up and down to figure out where you are.
There are some places to stay on the parkway, but few and far between.
Don't forget to bring raingear, I did it and about 1/2 the time we were in the clouds or it was raining. I would never do it again as I like the sun! I'm in AZ now, it is great.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

this is my basic itinerary (subject to revisions):

day 1: rockfish gap to peaks of otter lodge (86 miles, 8800' gain)
day 2: peaks of otter lodge to stonewall b&b (74 miles / 6800 ' gain)
day 3: stonewall b&b to glade valley b&b (69 miles, 5000' gain)
day 4: glade valley b&b to linville falls lodge & cottages (91 miles / 8300' gain)
day 5: linville falls lodge to quality inn biltmore asheville...including mt mitchell (67 miles / 6900' gain)
day 6: quality inn biltmore asheville to balsam mountain inn (63 miles / 7100" gain?)
day 7: balsam mountain inn to cherokee (29 miles / 4900' gain)...drive to atlanta airport hotel

...with one or two days off after day 5 (asheville).


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

"...If you do stay there, the Millstone Tea Room is a very good restaurant..."
I'll put that in my notes. Thanks . . .


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My one experience riding on the Parkway was a few years ago and we did about 60 miles of it as a part of a multi-day ride in the Boone / Blowing Rock, NC area. One day we had FOG so thick you could barely see so be sure you have lights on your bike. Second the recommendation of carrying rain gear with you. You don't say what part of May you will be there but there can still be Spring storms through that part of the South in May and you don't want to be caught with no rain gear. 

I have driven parts of the Parkway and agree with those who suggested using your Sag vehicle to get you off at the end of the day and back to start again. Most of the roads taking you off the Parkway are small local roads cut into the sides of the mountains and a few I have been on had numerous switchbacks, etc. Possibly fun to end the day but tough way to start the next day's ride. 

Have Fun.


----------



## coupster (Dec 22, 2012)

cdhbrad said:


> ...so be sure you have lights on your bike....


Front and rear lights are required on the BRP. Lots of long DARK tunnels.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm planning on GOOD lights - front and rear (two very bright rear lights, in case of fog). And yes on the rain gear/helmet cover, as I live in the mountains of Colorado and I know what cold rain/snow feels like. I'll be riding the BRP May 9 thru 17 . . .


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

While you're at it, add an extra day or so and do Skyline Drive. It's a great road, lower speed limit than the blue ridge parkway. It's 105 miles. One of these days I'm gonna do the two of them on a week long trip.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

My new plan, riding south to north:

day 1: cherokee to pisgah inn (63 miles, 9800' gain)
day 2: pisgah inn to alpine inn-little switzerland...including mt mitchell (86 miles / 9800' gain)
day 3: alpine inn, little switzerland to doughton hall b&b (90 miles, 8200' gain)
day 4: doughton hall b&b to stonewall b&b (89 miles / 6500' gain)
day 5: stonewall b&b to peaks of otter lodge (74 miles / 6700' gain)
day 6: peaks of otter lodge to rockfish gap (86 miles / 8000' gain)...drive to dc

> (no days off)
> check out dc for two days, fly home.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Nearly a century plus 8,000 ft per day.

That's a killer.

Two thoughts: 1) Yes, you live at altitude, not sure it will help much. Would not acclimate you to a hot and humid day, as example. 2) Colorado "generally" has roads with lesser gradients. Roads in the east, being older, generally have steeper grades and I would not underestimate that. The BRP and Skyline are not designed for trucks, so a LOT of constant steep stuff. Note that I am not doubting your ability to do this, just that the riding conditions are a bit different than the west. 

If you think you can do it, I'd skip DC, which you cannot see in 2 days anyway, and finish the Skyline Drive.


----------



## coupster (Dec 22, 2012)

And here I was worried about you riding up to the BRP every morning.......

I don't know if you've come across this, but it gives a good visual image of what you're getting yourself into. 

https://boysliketoride.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/blue-ridge-parkway-elevation-profiles/

Steve B is right about the grades. Most of the roads around here (I live in Hendersonville,NC - 15 mi E of BRP) average 5% with max's at 20+ - real grinders with no good place to stop and 'take a picture' and get started again. Still I applaud your plan and tenacity, you're a better man than me. (And I rode Boston-Seattle solo & self supported).

Best of luck and have fun. You're going to have a great story for your Rockies buddies.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve, you bring up some good points, especially regarding the gradients. I rode the Road Titans 300 (Seneca, SC) last October - and probably this year as well - so I have an idea of the terrain I'll be facing. That was 90+ miles and over 9,000' a day x 3 (not 6, though). 

My wife's sagging, so the least I can do for her is a few days in DC. Unfortunately, our time is limited, so I'll likely have to save Skyline for another time.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Wow, this is an aggressive schedule.*



rfield54 said:


> this is my basic itinerary (subject to revisions):
> 
> day 1: rockfish gap to peaks of otter lodge (86 miles, 8800' gain)
> day 2: peaks of otter lodge to stonewall b&b (74 miles / 6800 ' gain)
> ...


I have ridden from Georgia to Virginia and covered about the same miles per day. The one thing that is misleading is that the elevation gains are not a gentle steady climb, but a brutal climb followed by a screaming descent, followed by a brutal climb followed by a screaming decent and so on and so on, day after day.

Finding more than half a mile of level riding is rare. Think of it more interval training than touring. 

Gotta do a section or two again.. I used to live near the Balsam section and rode it a few times a year. Lots of fun being above the tree line.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

rfield54 said:


> I'm planning a bike trip on the Blue Ridge Parkway
> 
> Oh My! never mind loading up the bike, just spend a few hours reading this guys log...
> 
> Bicycling the Blue Ridge Parkway, mile by mile bike info


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Revised plan, I decided to take a day off and drive to Asheville:

day 1: cherokee to pisgah inn (63 miles, 9800' gain)
day 2: pisgah inn to little switzerland - including mt mitchell (86 miles / 9800' gain)...drive to asheville
day 3: day off in asheville, then drive back to little switzerland (skyline village inn)
day 4: skyline village inn-little switzerland to doughton hall b&b (86 miles, 7900' gain)
day 5: doughton hall b&b to stonewall b&b (89 miles / 6500' gain)
day 6: stonewall b&b to peaks of otter lodge (74 miles / 6700' gain)
day 7: peaks of otter lodge to rockfish gap (86 miles / 8000' gain)...drive to dc


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Hope you're in good shape because there is very little flat pavement on that road. It's either going straight down, or straight up. And as someone mentioned, the road isn't like mountain roads in the west that are a lot more graded. I've run into several folks doing an across the country ride headed towards DC. They all say that the toughest part of the ride are the mountains in the east.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

(read post #17) . . . as well, a lot of the climbing in and around where I live are 9-13% grades, the exceptions being Vail, Battle Mountain and Tennessee passes. 

Thanks for the warning, though . . .


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I did Ride the Rockies a number of years ago. The challenge for me was not the climbing, because the climbs while long were not super steep, it was the elevation. I'm from the DC area at around maybe a few hundred feet above sea level. My wife and I did it. We went up before the ride and acclimated for a while, which helped. Pedal PA was harder climbing wise .


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

rfield54 said:


> (read post #17) . . . as well, a lot of the climbing in and around where I live are 9
> 
> Yea, after I posted I saw that you are from Colorado...so never mind...this may be a recovery ride for you...Have a blast!!!


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't have much advice to give but just wanted to chime in and say have a blast! I'm from near DC and have ridden Skyline Drive many times but never continued on to the Parkway. Doing the whole thing is definitely a goal of mine so I'm definitely jealous of your trip. 

It doesn't sound like you are but don't be intimidated by the climbing, especially since you aren't hauling a bunch of gear. If it's similar to skyline drive it really isn't that steep, I have no trouble with a 36/28 low gear.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome time.

All I have to add is that from the sections I have ridden, I found many parts of the BRP (at least in VA) to be harder than the mileage and elevation figures might indicate. At least it often seemed that way to me.

As far as being familiar with the terrain, it's not just the geography, but the route that the BRP takes over that geography.

I lived in the Roanoke area for many years and I am used to the terrain that the BRP goes through. I generally found the BRP to be some of the more challenging miles and elevation changes in the area. It is the constant ups and downs as you go along those ridges. To long to make use of the DH momentum, too short to just zone into a climbing grove.

OTOH, you sound like a far stronger rider than I ever was, so my experience may not apply. 

My favorite brewery in VA is Parkway Brewery in Salem (it is in the Roanoke Valley). Get Bent IPA on tap there may be my favorite beer ever.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

kapusta said:


> Sounds like an awesome time.
> 
> All I have to add is that from the sections I have ridden,* I found many parts of the BRP (at least in VA) to be harder than the mileage and elevation figures might indicate.* At least it often seemed that way to me.
> 
> ...


Except for the climb up from the James River crossing, the BRP in Virginia is easier than the BRP in North Carolina for the most part. Having toured the length of the BRP unsupported (some portions several times) and toured the Rockies I can tell you the difference is that the climbs on the BRP are generally shorter but they do not have the long easy valleys leading up to them. You climb for four miles, descend three miles, climb five miles, descend four miles, climb two miles - and so on... It is a beautiful ride and much easier without all the camping gear. I am sure that the OP will enjoy his trip, however he may come away with a new respect for the Blue Ridge as a mountain chain.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

The steepest grades I've seen on the BRP are about 9%. 7% to 8% max is more typical of most climbs. Yeah, the side roads can be very steep, but not on the Parkway itself.

You should be ready for cold or warm temperatures, especially at the southern end, with it's higher elevations. In May, it could easily be 40F in the morning, perhaps even colder. The sag car will be good for dropping off unneeded layers later in the morning, and for water refills, which can be far apart on the BRP.

I got rained on twice on a warm summer day with a forecast of 20% chance of rain. It can change fast.

I'd avoid the climb up from Asheville toward Mt Mitchell on a weekend. The roads near Asheville have more cars than most sections of the BRP, and there's lots of curves where cars take chances passing cyclists. The rest of the BRP can be very quiet on a weekday, and most drivers are nice.



bradkay said:


> Except for the climb up from the James River crossing, the BRP in Virginia is easier than the BRP in North Carolina for the most part. Having toured the length of the BRP unsupported (some portions several times) and toured the Rockies I can tell you the difference is that the climbs on the BRP are generally shorter but they do not have the long easy valleys leading up to them. You *climb* for four miles, *descend *three miles, *climb *five miles, *descend *four miles, climb two miles - and so on... It is a beautiful ride and much easier without all the camping gear. I am sure that the OP will enjoy his trip, however he may come away with a new respect for the Blue Ridge as a mountain chain.


I liked those alternating climbing and descending parts. Very long climbs or descents can be tiring. It's nice to alternate. There's a few flatter sections along the way, but climbing and descending is typical.


*Photos*
I rode north from an overlook up to Richland Balsam, then on to lunch at the Pisgah Inn, then returned. This is my favorite ride on the BRP.
Album Archive link, with comments at the bottom of the pages.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

"I liked those alternating climbing and descending parts. Very long climbs or descents can be tiring. It's nice to alternate. There's a few flatter sections along the way, but climbing and descending is typical."

I was pointing out the difference between riding the Parkway and riding in the Rockies. In the Rockies you will experience a long ride up an easy valley, then a climb of 10-20 miles at about 5% (most passes) followed by a similar descent and then another long easy valley run. The BRP doesn't give you too many of those long, easy, level sections. I am not saying that makes it substantially tougher - just that it is very different from the riding in the west. 

BTW: I never really minded the the long, steady climbs. You just get into the mindset that it is going to take a while and keep spinning those pedals.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

rm -rf said:


> The steepest grades I've seen on the BRP are about 9%. 7% to 8% max is more typical of most climbs. Yeah, the side roads can be very steep, but not on the Parkway itself.


A large portion of my climbing I'm use to is in the 8-12% range . . .



rm -rf said:


> I'd avoid the climb up from Asheville toward Mt Mitchell on a weekend. The roads near Asheville have more cars than most sections of the BRP, and there's lots of curves where cars take chances passing cyclists. The rest of the BRP can be very quiet on a weekday, and most drivers are nice.


I'll be riding past Asheville on a Wednesday . . .



rm -rf said:


> I liked those alternating climbing and descending parts. Very long climbs or descents can be tiring. It's nice to alternate. There's a few flatter sections along the way, but climbing and descending is typical.


I think an under-appreciated fact of riding numerous shorter climbs - as opposed to one or two 2,000' or 3,000' climbs - is the fact that one also has plenty more opportunities to coast part way up the next climb from a previous descent.



rm -rf said:


> I rode north from an overlook up to Richland Balsam, then on to lunch at the Pisgah Inn, then returned. This is my favorite ride on the BRP.
> Album Archive link, with comments at the bottom of the pages.



Thanks for all of the replies. I'll enter a trip report when I get back.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

I live in the Boone area and can confirm most of the comments made by other posters.

BRP is basically up and down...up and down...up and down.

The BRP can get very crowded with cars on the weekend. 

Good lights are not just a requirement, they are a necessity because of both fog and tunnels.

I wish you success. I haven't had the opportunity to build to that level of fitness. The BRP is a fantastic ride and doing it in one swoop is an amazing accomplishment. I agree with another poster that you should consider adding in Skyline Drive.


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, I finished the ride Monday, and it went really well. 480 miles, 48,000' of elevation, and 36 hours of riding (6 days). I had some thick fog on day 3, which started wet but turned very rainy and chilly (42 degrees), but basically good weather otherwise. The climbing in my opinion was very manageable, with grades rarely reaching the 8% range at the steepest, but mostly 5 to 7%. I thought all of the climbing was easier than most of what I do in Colorado and SE Utah.

Some observations:

> 480 miles without an intersection or freeway merge entrance: this is unusual and AMAZING!
> not one stop sign/stop light, or commercial truck! 
> mostly very light traffic: with the exception of the areas near Asheville, Roanoke, and Rockfish Gap (and a few others), maybe one car every 5 - 15 minutes...one morning I counted 4 cars passing me in 80 minutes!
> maybe 95% of the road surface is really smooth, I almost never had to dodge any cracks, potholes, etc.
> though there is no shoulder, with the exception of the higher traffic areas mentioned, there's no need for a shoulder.
> I was always given plenty of room when being passed (helps having a bright taillight)
> I'm use to the mountain riding in Colorado, California (and the Dolomites), so the Parkway was underwhelming to say the least...but still pleasant, and I'd certainly do it again.


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

rfield54 said:


> Well, I finished the ride Monday, and it went really well. 480 miles, 48,000' of elevation, and 36 hours of riding (6 days). I had some thick fog on day 3, which started wet but turned very rainy and chilly (42 degrees), but basically good weather otherwise. The climbing in my opinion was very manageable, with grades rarely reaching the 8% range at the steepest, but mostly 5 to 7%. I thought all of the climbing was easier than most of what I do in Colorado and SE Utah.
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> ...


Nice work! Were you staying in hotels off the parkway every night or did you do some camping? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

cobra_kai said:


> Were you staying in hotels off the parkway every night or did you do some camping?


We stayed in hotels/lodges the whole trip, as we like beds and showers. Post #19 has the daily schedule . . .


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's a link to my six rides (Ride With GPS), from Cherokee to Rockfish Gap:

https://ridewithgps.com/find#search...&search[elevation_max]=10000&search[sort_by]=


----------



## rfield54 (Apr 27, 2008)

racerx said:


> The one thing that is misleading is that the elevation gains are not a gentle steady climb, but a brutal climb followed by a screaming descent, followed by a brutal climb followed by a screaming decent and so on and so on, day after day


Racerx, I have to respectfully disagree. Having now finished the ride (2 weeks ago), I can now report that I didn't come across any climbs I would consider brutal, nor any descents that were what I would consider screaming. A lot of work over a lot of years went into evening out the gradients along the entire Parkway, and it shows.


----------

